# 7mag 168 load



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I am working up a 168 load for my 7mag. Really green on the reloading for max accuracy. Worked up two loads, one a little hotter than the other. Both a couple grand off the land. These are match kings, but ultimately going with Berger 168 VLD hunting. Might also try the 180s. Hard to find the Bergers. 

The lighter of the two loads has promise. H1000 powder. 67 and 68 grains. Any input to help this load is appreciated.

BTW, Charlie said post the good and the bad. Here is the bad.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The good. There is another bullet hole bottom left of the other four.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

If those bergers flounder that bad - I go to another manufacturer - 160 gr aacubond ?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

These bullets match kings, not Berger.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

At last another honest person. Good job. 168 may be a little big for the 7mm. Mite try down in the 140 range.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> At last another honest person. Good job. 168 may be a little big for the 7mm. Mite try down in the 140 range.[/QUOTE
> 
> Also shot some factory load 139 Hornady SSTs. It wouldn't hit the paper twice close enough together to take a pic. This is the second rifle that has shot those bullets like that. It also shoots the factory load Remington 150 Sciroccos to about 1MOA maybe a little better. The factory HSM 168 Bergers also shoot a little better than 1MOA. Both of the latter are good hunting type loads for sub 500 yd shots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

The bottom pic looks like a good start. Are you neck turning your brass and weighing them along with weighing every powder charge and bullet. Once I have a load that shows promise I will set the bullet to touch the lands then adjust the powder up and down 1 Gran in .5 increments. Then take the most accurate one and start backing the bullet off of the lands. This will usually do the trick. You didn't say what was done to this rifle. If it is a fairly stock sender I would be happy with anything around .75 or maybe a little less.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Just for the record, the lighter of these two loads is what I was hoping that I could get out of the rifle. Now that it has done this well, I am real sure I can smooth that out a little and get a little tighter more clover leaf pattern. The stringing of the shots seems to indicate that there is some disparity in the load. 

The sendero is stock except for a Jewell trigger. Weighed each powder load twice (chargemaster then to digital scale) and did a random sampling of the bullets, they were all the same. Not turning the neck or weighing the brass. All of the brass is same brand. I am not really looking for true bench rest accuracy, obviously, with this mostly stock rifle. Just a really solid and accurate hunting/target rifle. I can probably get .75 out of a couple of factory loads, as stated above.

I am going to try one more load of 66 grains of H1000, just to rule out that lower end, same OAL. Then do as Superman suggested, load against the lands +-.5 on powder, take the best of those then move back 1 thousandths at a time. Should find the sweet spot.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Also, just because I have them, I am going to load a couple sets of 180 Berger VLDs and try them out. Same OAL and same basic velocity as the lighter 168 grain load above. 

One question I have about the high BC bullets, and it even states it on the Berger website, is that these bullets are made for long distance, beyond 300 yds. I have been told that due to this, the bullets don't always group well at 100 yds, but hold the MOA downrange very well. Any input?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Berger bullets*

Seem to be on the right track , if the shoot 2" at 100 they are not going to shoot 1.5 " at 200 . The twist rate you have should stabize the 168 , see if you can get your hands on the 7mm 180 hybrid , it's a target bullet , but has a thinner jacket so it will penetrate 2-4" before opening up . Also are you using a chronograph ? They will tell you a story about how consistent your loads are . The Hybrids bullets have a longer scant ogive , which make them easier to find the sweet spot for you . I have jumped the 215 hybrid and Jammed it into the lands , they shot both ways but I jumped them and got sub MOA accuracy. , the rifles I load for are standard box feed . Good luck and keep at it ! H1000 is slow burnin might try some thing RE22 or h4350 powders for that caliber .

The VLD line can be really fussie on seating depth , I shoot the 175 VLD in my 308 and it loves them and they are jumped .080 off the lands .


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*These guys have good stock and only $9.00 shipping*

Check these guys out they have them in stock.

Bullets.com


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

I have been shooting this in my 7mm mag for many year. My Browning stainless stalker like it.

47.5 gr of 3031
With the 160 gr Nosler Partition

The 160 is a lot for white tails but very accurate.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Might want to scale back to 160 or even a good 150.I use the 154 hornady SST. Those long bullets are hard for a factory throated rifle to swallow.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Me too 154



Superman70 said:


> Might want to scale back to 160 or even a good 150.I use the 154 hornady SST. Those long bullets are hard for a factory throated rifle to swallow.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

You also could do the 150 grain Long range acubonds if you can find them the they shoot great in my 7mm-08 .

All is well in Texas


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, got in the 168 Bergers and loaded three loads. 65, 66 and 67 grains H1000. All are 2 thousandths off of the lands. If it doesn't rain Sunday I will test them. Planting food plots tomorrow.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

That one group shows promise. Has the action been bedded? Is the scope adjustable for parallax? Some of the myth about bullets "going to sleep" at longer range is due to the parallax adjustment, many non adjustable scopes are set for 200 yds. so it helps to reduce errors at that range.

Also how is your bench and shooting bag setup? I used to drive myself crazy trying to develop accuracy loads while shooting off the hood of a truck. It's just not going to happen with out a stable and consistent set up.

The Bergers Jam them first and then back off in increments. Only change one variable at a time. Good luck.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Finally got to shoot the test loads, no pics but I have zeroed in on the 67 grain load. I am just going to try one more thing with the Bergers and that is to load hard on the lands and try that. The more I read about them, I think that is when they VLDs perform best.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I just worked up a load for a new custom 7mm mag

Tried 162 AMax with IMR 4350 here are the results 









This is what I settle on with the162









Then loaded some 180 hybrids with H1000









This is what I settled on .









I look for grouping an SD to pick for my final 5 shoot groups . Carry on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I am shoot a custom Dakota arms 7mm rem mag .
Trued Remington left hand action 
5.5 sendero contour shilen barrel 27" 1 in 7 twist and







holland muzzle brake 
Bedded in a HS A5 stock 
Jewel trigger 2lbs
Holland bolt lug 
Tubs fire pin . 
Atlas bi pod .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice groups and rifle also. My 7mag is a stock rifle, so just trying to squeeze the most out of it. I am really on the verge of a custom build. Strongly considering a 260 AI or 6.5x284. Will be on a rem 700 accurized action.


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

*I'm with Charlie*

Use to hunt with a pair or win mod 70 in 7mm. Primary and backup rigged the same. Both shot reloaded 140 gr noslers under an inch. One used 64grs of IMR 4350 and the other used 65grs. Took deer out to 600 yds with one shot stopping. Don't remember ever having to use a follow shot with that bullet. Worked on deer from 100lbs up to 275 lbs. Recoil was very comfortable with 140s. Shot 154gr to begin with but deer would run 50 yrs or so after the hit.


----------



## cerralvo78 (Mar 6, 2013)

HydraSports said:


> Very nice groups and rifle also. My 7mag is a stock rifle, so just trying to squeeze the most out of it. I am really on the verge of a custom build. Strongly considering a 260 AI or 6.5x284. Will be on a rem 700 accurized action.


 Hello HydraSports
I also developing a 168 smk on my 7mm Rem Mag.....and I will like to also build a 260 rem in the near future

So far I got a rem 700 7mm rem mag on a accuracy international stock
I shot factory HSM 168 ammo with excellent results

This is my 1st ladder test was done on a nice calm day at American Shooting Center range in Houston Texas.

200yds
Ladder Test was done with the following data:

CBTO 2.790 kissing lands
Coal 3.357 kissing lands
Once fire win brass(hsm fac ammo)
Headspace set back on FL die to .004" and same die did neck tension of ID .281"
Headspace set at 2.111"
Trim 2.490"
Primer fed match 215.
Retumbo powder

Speed data was done on a MagnetoSpeed v3 chrono

69.0gn 2920
69.3gn 2903
69.6gn 2912
69.9gn 2929
70.2gn 2955
70.5gn 2995
70.8gn 2960
71.1gn 3004

I do not have a good target picture of the ladder test because I did it at 200 yds and you could not see the changes of POI

I will do another ladder test at 300 yds hopefully this coming weekend

Are u completed with your load?
I also have a pound of h1000

Thanks!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Regardless if you want to hunt with them or not try this load. 140 Nosler BT with 67 grains IMR 4831 and CCI benchrest primer and Winchester brass. It has shot great out of every 7mm mag I have tried. Might want to start lower on powder because it is a max load in my gun.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Artys. I would have thought that there was more speed in that 27 inch barrel. Does it have a match chamber.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Standard chamber*

I think my
Chrono was off , I will get out after hunting season , to verify , it showed promise !


----------

